# show off your gun



## coon killer (Oct 4, 2007)

If you have a gun you want to show off post some pics here


----------



## luvthemhogs (Mar 23, 2008)

I`m from Mn. No hogs here yet. 
Been to Texas several times, shot several smaller ones. Cameras always pick up Big hogs at night SOOOO a buddy & I are trying this. 
Ar.15 450 Bushmaster, 6 pos. telescoping stock,quad rail grip, Aries MK 440 2+ gen night vision. Q.D mounts with Leupold vx111 for daylight. 
We leave Fri. for a 4 nighter. Wish us luck :lol:


----------



## hog-killin-I0I (Sep 26, 2008)

this is my 22-250 tikka wit a nikon scope wraped in digi camo tape


----------



## lillopad (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey - friend from northern MN with the AR. Please check out the story I posted under the Coyote hunting forum about something in my friend's back yard, then decide if you have enough fire power to come down and help me kill whatever it is that haunts them!


----------



## Freightman (Oct 8, 2007)

Here is a 308 Enfield


----------



## Lone Elk Hunter (Dec 27, 2008)

Current Weapon:
Remington Model 700 CDL (LH) .30-06
Current Optics: Bushnell Banner D&D 3-9x50 
Current Ammo:
Winchester Supreme Elite XP3 150/180gr
Remington Premier AccuTip 165gr ATBT


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

Smith and Wesson 500 magnum


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I'll double that, I'll give you 40 for it


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

yeah that'll buy you a couple shots :lol: :sniper:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Lol, maybe 3 if I get a good deal


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

'bout right haha. I love it though hell of a gun


----------



## skiles76 (Mar 1, 2006)

Here's another one in .44 Mag.


----------



## cattrapper77 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## cattrapper77 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## cattrapper77 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## cattrapper77 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

luvthemhogs said:


> I`m from Mn. No hogs here yet.
> Been to Texas several times, shot several smaller ones. Cameras always pick up Big hogs at night SOOOO a buddy & I are trying this.
> Ar.15 450 Bushmaster, 6 pos. telescoping stock,quad rail grip, Aries MK 440 2+ gen night vision. Q.D mounts with Leupold vx111 for daylight.
> We leave Fri. for a 4 nighter. Wish us luck :lol:


how do u like the night vision scope? my buddy has one on his ar 15 n its alright the thermal vision is awesome but i dont see how they can be very accurate...nice rifle.


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

cattrapper77 said:


>


what choke ya got in that thing?


----------



## cattrapper77 (Feb 14, 2009)

thats a slug barrel bud


----------



## jhov4 (May 22, 2007)

xxx


----------



## jhov4 (May 22, 2007)

Remington


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Here a little something I found on remingtons military site. It would probably come in pretty handy no matter what you may be hunting.[/img]


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

jhov4 said:


> 460 xvr from the smith custom shop.


 SWEET PIC!!! LOL


----------



## killerAR15 (Oct 31, 2010)

my AR15.. with NC star bipod,NC star scope, nc star green laser, swat force light, utg quad rail system, utg forgrip, maco grip,calapsable stock, and tapco 30 round mag... :sniper:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

That pic is in poor taste. Did the girl come with the hotel room rental?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

The pic in bad taste is that nc star abomination. Seriously can you find any space to put some more useless junk on that gun. Are you mall security or something


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

KurtR said:


> The pic in bad taste is that nc star abomination. Seriously can you find any space to put some more useless junk on that gun. Are you mall security or something


 :lol:


----------



## jhov4 (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

There is nothing to hate. My wife is every bit as nice as the girl in the pic(and doesn't suffer from low self esteem), and I like my SBH .44 mag better too. I guess I am a little biased though.


----------



## jhov4 (May 22, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I find it very distasteful that you would post a picture like that in the first place, and I think it is sad that this woman has such low self esteem that she would pose like that for you so you could brag about a gun on a forum. I think also it is pretty sad that you would even ask her to pose like that. It really shows how much you care about her and your maturity level. :eyeroll:

My wife doesn't read hunting forums, and she doesn't need to tell me to tell any one she is good looking. If you are really curious just ask a few of the guys on this site, I have a few friends and or coworkers on here that know her. I didn't say this lady wasn't good looking, just that my wife is every bit as good looking, so don't get your panties in a bunch.

No, I have never shot a 460, and I really don't need to. The .44 mag will do every thing I need it to do. I have shot a .500 S&W, but I don't like that better than my .44 mag so your point is moot.

No, I don't find it funny that I am the only one that commented. You might take note that once I posted others didn't have to post. I am guessing few people pay attention to the "hog hunting" forum unless they actually hunt hogs, so not too many people are looking. I am one of those people that say what is on my mind and back up what I say. Most people choose to not make comments because they might hurt others feelings. I really don't care what you think about what I think.

If reading this has caused you heartache,that is too bad, but if you don't like it, don't read it. Also, if you feel the need to respond it will do you no good because I am done with this subject. I won't be reading what you have to say because I really don't care either way. Have a good one!


----------



## jhov4 (May 22, 2007)

8)


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd shut your hole there jhov4, Savage260's wife isn't bad to look at, not that i've been looking, but I can say that because I'm married. 

You might be right about him liking boys though, he has one running around the house terrorizing, two if he counts himself.

xdeano


----------



## jhov4 (May 22, 2007)

:sniper:


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

JHOV4,,,,Post more pics of that gun so I can decide if the pics are disgusting,,,,Cant make up my mind on just one!!!


----------



## jhov4 (May 22, 2007)

oke:


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Thanks but I will take my .460!!!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

jhov4,

why can't you post up any more pics? Because she dumped your a$$! Either that or you're just pulling random pics off another site to put up here. :eyeroll:

Go back to your corner and color, little boy. I think you're mom is calling for you.


----------



## jhov4 (May 22, 2007)

:bop:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I can't make an excuse for you being immiture.

I don't brag about what I have. I"ll leave it at that.

So go and run along now, mommy's calling...


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I can't make an excuse for you being immiture.

I don't brag about what I have. I"ll leave it at that.

So go and run along now, mommy's calling...


----------



## jhov4 (May 22, 2007)

Yea, I talk to a couple guys here. Now i completly understand why you wont post a picture. Yikes! sorry about that.


----------



## jhov4 (May 22, 2007)

:eyeroll:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Well, I'm just glad that you posted a picture of you hog and you gun. If you want to pm me, you certainly can, because I'm done on this post. If you want to come to ND, come on over. We'll show you how to shoot that little gun of yours. But for now go study up there you may make it out of 8th grade, I know drop out are a lot higher in PA then they are in ND, so you go study that coloring book, if you give me your address, i'll send you a box of crayons, you know the box of 16, not just your standard box of 8. If you play really nice with the little kids, I may just bribe you with a box of 32.

xdeano


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

I thought i saw that picture of the chick in the hotel room on the hide in some one elses post. I might be wrong but sure looks familiar. Jhov4 you are barking up the wrong tree here these to know more about guns than you would hope to ever know. You have a long time to go being 15 and all though.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Stop. Everyone, just stop. Mediator please delete this Thread.
This Thread is becoming highly offensive and ridicules.
This Thread had good intentions. 1st Amendment Rights or not the Thread needs to be gone.


----------



## jhov4 (May 22, 2007)

Its over with. Im done being negative. Ill just remove my posts.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

KurtR said:


> I thought i saw that picture of the chick in the hotel room on the hide in some one elses post. I might be wrong but sure looks familiar. Jhov4 you are barking up the wrong tree here these to know more about guns than you would hope to ever know. You have a long time to go being 15 and all though.


Definately on the hide!Pretty sure in the GF thread.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Jul 15, 2011)

Here is my hand cannon.
Its a Taurus Raging Bull in a 454 Casull. The ported barrel is the ticket!


----------

